# xserver crashing after update



## ankscorek (Nov 28, 2012)

```
uname -a
FreeBSD s.dell.edu 9.1-RC3 FreeBSD 9.1-RC3 #0 r242324: Tue Oct 30 00:18:27 UTC 2012     root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


I did a

```
# freebsd-update fetch
# freebsd-update install
```
As a result I am unable to run startxfce4 as a normal user but as root I am able to.
startx command works for both.

Here is an extract of Xorg.0.log file:


```
(EE) [drm] Could not set DRM device bus IDon freebsd
```


```
pciconf -vl 
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x04081028 chip=0x2e308086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x04081028 chip=0x2e328086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:	class=0x040300 card=0x04081028 chip=0x27d88086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x04081028 chip=0x27d08086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:28:1:	class=0x060400 card=0x04081028 chip=0x27d28086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 2'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:2:	class=0x060400 card=0x04081028 chip=0x27d48086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 3'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci0@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x04081028 chip=0x27c88086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:29:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x04081028 chip=0x27c98086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci2@pci0:0:29:2:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x04081028 chip=0x27ca8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci3@pci0:0:29:3:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x04081028 chip=0x27cb8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:29:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x04081028 chip=0x27cc8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib4@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060401 card=0x04081028 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0xe1 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x04081028 chip=0x27b88086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x01018f card=0x04081028 chip=0x27c08086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH7 Family SATA IDE Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
none0@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x04081028 chip=0x27da8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
fwohci0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x0c0010 card=0x04081028 chip=0x34011106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = FireWire
none1@pci0:1:0:1:	class=0x018000 card=0x04081028 chip=0x401a1106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    class      = mass storage
none2@pci0:1:0:2:	class=0x080501 card=0x04081028 chip=0x401b1106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = SD host controller
none3@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x000c1028 chip=0x431514e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY'
    class      = network
re0@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x04081028 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"         	# <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"       	# <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"           	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "intel"
	VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
	BoardName   "4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


I get xfce4 as a root only and not as a user.

Any suggestions please.


----------



## ankscorek (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok here is the solution what I did.


```
pkg_info -x xorg
pkg_info -x xf86
pkg_delete -xi xorg xf86
pkg_delete -xi xfce4 xfce-4.10
```

This was followed by the 


```
pkg_add -v -r xorg xfce4
```

The /etc/rc.conf had the required entries for hald and dbus. I am able to use the desktop as a normal user now.

My last query is why did the xserver crashed after an update?

Could it be due to the reason that I had installed multimedia/win32-codecs in which I included ffmpeg?

Please suggest something?


----------



## ankscorek (Dec 15, 2012)

It happened again.

I updated and the xserver along with xfce4 crashed showing me an error that said 
	
	



```
unable to locate libpcre.so.1
```

Hence I had to rebuild xorg xfce4 pcre to realise that avahi-app gvfs and thunar were not compiling. A deinstall and make install of these three followed by rebuild of pcre helped.

This time i am able to 





> startxfce4


 as a root user but not as a normal user. Can someone please tell me what to do?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 15, 2012)

Prebuilt packages are always a fight.  Either use packages that were built at the same time, or build from ports.  Install sysutils/bsdadminscripts and use pkg_libchk from it to find out which installed applications are missing libraries.


----------



## ankscorek (Dec 16, 2012)

The solution was to delete all the files in 





> /home/abc/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml


.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you.  Please read http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18043.


----------

